# Our sweet beloved Honey



## CapnBlubs (Jan 2, 2009)

On November 5th our beloved Honey passed away, far too young, from kidney failure. It ripped a hole in our lives that we've tried to temporarily patch up by getting a new kitten named Chompers. He's about the cutest little boy imaginable but at this point the loss still hurts so much, sometimes we simply have to avoid thinking about her if we don't want to cry again. Her problems came on suddenly, about a week before she passed. I have had a particularly difficult time not blaming myself...we did all we could, and got her to a vet to try to save her, but I keep wondering if there was some warning sign I should've seen earlier, or anything at all I could've done to prevent it. Like any pet she had her frustrating moments but I'd take a lifetime worth of her worst behavior to have her back.

Honey was the friendliest, most talkative cat either of us have ever met. With no kids in our lives yet, she was like our only child. We were so lucky to find such an amazing friend when we got her from the shelter at about 9 months old. Honey always wanted human contact, had so many loveable quirks and noises she made. Every single guest we ever had in our home fell in love with her. One thing I miss most is how whenever I would tie my shoes before leaving the house, she sprinted over for a send-off petting. Often times in our busy and stressful lives it would've been easy to forget her on the way out the door so I'm thankful for all those mandatory good byes we had.

I really don't think my wife or I could thank her enough for all the love she gave us. But as some measure of tribute I recorded this song...just sort of letting her know that even if her final couple days were spent in lonely, medical surroundings, she was loved and always will be.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I know every cat and dog I have ever had has made a mark on my life! I am glad for the times I had with them. I will always remember their individual personalities and how special each one was to me. Your new kitty will be special too, just not in the same way as Honey but loved just as much.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. Your new guy of course can't replace her, but he'll make himself his own place in your hearts and home. You and Honey were lucky to have each other and to have had the chance to love each other.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Most of us here know exactly how you feel, we've lost beloved pets but open are heart and out home to new little ones, they can't replace that which has been lost but make their own places in our hearts and in their turn become beloved also.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss of Honey. It will take time for your grief to heal. It might help to put together a memorial book of pictures and stories. 

I had to have my heart-kitty Sophie pts a year ago end of June. I do miss her, but I adopted the two in my avatar/sig a year ago Sept. and can't imagine life without them now.

Pour your love into your new boy Chompers. He willl have his own personality & soon you will have new happy memories.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss - what a beautiful tribute song you made for Honey! May time heal the sorrow and let the wonderful memories shine...

Fran


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear..


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. She was a very special kitty

Kathy


----------



## CapnBlubs (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words, they help a lot.


----------

